
Is Wise Guy Reports' data accurate? - MacSystem
hey guys, have any of you used Wise Guy Reports(http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wiseguyreports.com)? if so, what was your experience? is the data accurate? they happened to have a report I was looking for but I didn&#x27;t find much reviews about their services&#x2F;products online so I&#x27;m asking here.
======
uberman
A quick google search shows that they are AKA "Market Research Future". It
would appear that they have no US office.

The Linkedin profiles of their CEO and Founder suggest that they graduated
from "MIT" but a little deeper look will tell you that is the "Maharashtra
Institute of Technology". Prior to becoming CEO of both "Wise Guy Reports" and
"Market Research Future" Suman Singh was an "associate recruiter" and a year
prior to that an "intern".

Both "Wise Guy Reports" and "Market Research Future" feature in articles found
by Google warning people away from scam research mills.

see particularly : [https://arpr.com/blog/tech-marketers-market-research-
scams/](https://arpr.com/blog/tech-marketers-market-research-scams/)

